# Phone calls to/from Grand Cayman



## Born2Travel (Mar 5, 2012)

I can add International calling to my cell phone.  Is there a more economical way to make calls to/from the Island?  Would an international calling card be a better option?  Suggestions?


----------



## momeason (Mar 5, 2012)

Born2Travel said:


> I can add International calling to my cell phone.  Is there a more economical way to make calls to/from the Island?  Would an international calling card be a better option?  Suggestions?



We used to have Vonage service at our home as our main phone number. You can take the vonage device with you and as long as you have an internet connection, the calls are free. We loved it. Unfortunately, Vonage is not available where we live now as a local number. I like to have a local number with unlimited calling at my home so we are not using it right now. We hope it gets to our area soon. I would sign up again. Vonage usually has a cheap trial offer, just make sure you can get out of it if you do not like it. We loved it..had it about 2 years and used it on a trip to Grand Cayman.
Go to www.vonage.com to check it out.


----------



## momeason (Mar 5, 2012)

It looks like there is a 30 day guarantee. You can also add your smart phone to the plan..looks like no charge.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 5, 2012)

If the resort has wi-fi you can add the free magic jack app to your phone and call home for free.  I used it in Spain and it worked great but only works to US phone numbers.  It didn't work for calling within Spain.


----------



## siesta (Mar 6, 2012)

chriskre said:


> If the resort has wi-fi you can add the free magic jack app to your phone and call home for free.  I used it in Spain and it worked great but only works to US phone numbers.  It didn't work for calling within Spain.


 or skype will work if you have wifi access


----------



## dbmarch (Mar 6, 2012)

We use callcentric as our phone service at home.  Our resort only has a wired lan.   We bring a laptop with us and run a callcentric application on it.  We can make calls on our laptop.   Just costs us  a few pennies to make and a $4 / month charge for my home service.

I can also make calls on my iphone using wifi.  There is an application called "3cx".  I have it configured to log into call centric.    There are a number of places on 7 mile beach that have free wifi.  If I am in Georgetown, i hang out at Paradise.  Billy Bones on SMB has free wifi. 

Just start the app, dial, and talk like you would using standard service.

Just make sure you turn airplane mode on.


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 6, 2012)

Where are you staying?

We don't have a cell phone that uses a SIM card as our daily cell, so a long time ago we bought an international cell phone and a GOSIM.com sim card.  We use it whenever we're out of the country; most recently over winter break when we were in the Caymans.  Overall, in looking at rates where we plan to go and typically go, the rates were cheaper than using the international plan on our daily Verizon cell phone.  Never had a problem.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 7, 2012)

classiclincoln said:


> Where are you staying?



Thanks - staying at Morritts Tortuga.   I understand their Wi-fi is pretty expensive (as well as paying extra for the electricity to run it) but I might end up paying for it.  I've never had much luck using Skype, but it might be an option.  I was also wondering about unlocking my phone and buying a new SIM card.  I will check out some of these suggestions and would appreciate any other suggestions from those who have figured it out  - thanks


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 7, 2012)

On the morritts unofficial website (hint: forumer) a lady was kind enough to do a lot of research on sim cards. Hopefully Fosters (local grocery) will have either Digicel or LIME cards available next week for around $8-10 CI. I believe she said LIME had more towers on the island. It's probably on the Owner's Only 1/2 but if you care to go to the site and ask, I'm sure someone will copy it over to the open half. I would post it here but a recent discussion on TUG made it seem some people find such a thing objectionable. Feel free to PM if you need further 'direction'.


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 8, 2012)

Just researched this for GC.
If you have an unlocked phone you can get a local SIM pay as you go card, which are sold at Fosters markets. The one near Morritts doesn't always have them but the bigger stores do.  Cards are by LIME or DIGICEL and calls will run 25-40 cents a minute depending on time of day. You pay about $10 initially for the card and can 'top them up' (add more minutes) at many locations on the island, including Fosters @ Morritts (customer service).


----------



## Kay H (Mar 8, 2012)

Born2Travel said:


> I was also wondering about unlocking my phone and buying a new SIM card.  I will check out some of these suggestions and would appreciate any other suggestions from those who have figured it out  - thanks




How do you unlock a cell phone?  Can you do it yourself or must you have your phone service do it?  TIA


----------



## siesta (Mar 8, 2012)

Born2Travel said:


> Thanks - staying at Morritts Tortuga.   I understand their Wi-fi is pretty expensive (as well as paying extra for the electricity to run it) but I might end up paying for it.  I've never had much luck using Skype, but it might be an option.  I was also wondering about unlocking my phone and buying a new SIM card.  I will check out some of these suggestions and would appreciate any other suggestions from those who have figured it out  - thanks


instead of skype you can use google voice on your cell phone. Via wifi its free international calling to anywhere from The US, and anywhere in the world to the US for 1 cent a minute.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 8, 2012)

When will you be at Morritt's? A few friends & I will be there 3/24-4/1.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 8, 2012)

IreneLF said:


> Just researched this for GC.
> If you have an unlocked phone you can get a local SIM pay as you go card, which are sold at Fosters markets. The one near Morritts doesn't always have them but the bigger stores do.  Cards are by LIME or DIGICEL and calls will run 25-40 cents a minute depending on time of day. You pay about $10 initially for the card and can 'top them up' (add more minutes) at many locations on the island, including Fosters @ Morritts (customer service).



Irene - Thanks!  Great info - I will check it out.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 8, 2012)

Pat H said:


> When will you be at Morritt's? A few friends & I will be there 3/24-4/1.



Pat - I will be there with you   LOV trip -


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 8, 2012)

siesta said:


> instead of skype you can use google voice on your cell phone. Via wifi its free international calling to anywhere from The US, and anywhere in the world to the US for 1 cent a minute.



Wow - I didn't know that - good info


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 8, 2012)

Kay H said:


> How do you unlock a cell phone?  Can you do it yourself or must you have your phone service do it?  TIA



I haven't done it yet, but that was a suggestion from AT&T (my carrier) - you must call and have them do it.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 8, 2012)

Htoo0 said:


> On the morritts unofficial website (hint: forumer) a lady was kind enough to do a lot of research on sim cards. Hopefully Fosters (local grocery) will have either Digicel or LIME cards available next week for around $8-10 CI. I believe she said LIME had more towers on the island. It's probably on the Owner's Only 1/2 but if you care to go to the site and ask, I'm sure someone will copy it over to the open half. I would post it here but a recent discussion on TUG made it seem some people find such a thing objectionable. Feel free to PM if you need further 'direction'.


That would be my thread asking for help - and our fellow owner was very helpful.


Born2Travel said:


> Pat - I will be there with you   LOV trip -


Looking forward to it!

B2T, I suggest u read this thread, I found it helpful and i ended up buying a used quad unlocked phone  - I figure with the amount of traveling I do, it will come in handy. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156833

Our very helpful fellow owner on the Morritt's Owners website has arranged with the Fosters Express to have SIM cards as described above by Irene in the store when we arrive.
I am pre-ordering a few for members of our travel group....just something to consider.

I also have Skype on my iPhone (as Chris has her magic jack) and by using the free wifi at the liquor store or possibly Dunkin Donuts??? you can also call for free or very lost cost to the US.


----------



## Pat H (Mar 8, 2012)

Born2Travel said:


> Pat - I will be there with you   LOV trip -



OOPS, didn't recognize your screen name!


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 10, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> That would be my thread asking for help - and our fellow owner was very helpful.
> 
> Our very helpful fellow owner on the Morritt's Owners website has arranged with the Fosters Express to have SIM cards as described above by Irene in the store when we arrive.
> I am pre-ordering a few for members of our travel group....just something to consider.
> ...


----------



## robcrusoe (Mar 11, 2012)

Born2Travel said:


> Pat - I will be there with you   LOV trip -


Low Occupancy Vehicles
Limit of Visibility
List Of Victims
Locus of Values
Loss of Visibility
lacto-ovo vegetarian
length of ventilation
*lymphoid organ virus*
Landelijk Overleg Vrouwen
Limit of Vision
Lacto Ovo Vegetarians
light, oxygen, or voltage
Logical Object Volume
Landelijke Organisatie Voor
Loss of Voltage
Lentse Ondernemers Vereniging
Low Occupancy Vehicle
Light Operational Vehicles
Legion of Valor
Location of Vulva
ladies of virtue
Legion of Valhalla
Light Oxygen Voltage
Langstrecken ORI Vereinigung
Letter of Violation
Lists of Values
Land of the Vikings


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 11, 2012)

Born2Travel said:


> GrayFal said:
> 
> 
> > That would be my thread asking for help - and our fellow owner was very helpful.
> ...


Kay was able to get her phone unlocked.

If you click on the link above that I posted, on that thread is the link to where to buy the phone on ebay.

I have already 'ordered' the cards and the person assisting me is not available to get more but let me know via PM if u do want one, I am sure in my travels I will be able to get another one. I am arriving before everyone else.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 11, 2012)

robcrusoe said:


> Low Occupancy Vehicles
> Limit of Visibility
> List Of Victims
> Locus of Values
> ...


A private travel group.


----------



## robcrusoe (Mar 11, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> A private travel group.


Oh, I think I get it, is it the same as WOP?


----------

